
Dynamic Docker links with an ambassador powered by etcd - biobot
https://coreos.com/blog/docker-dynamic-ambassador-powered-by-etcd/
======
philips
An interesting development since this post was made is the announcement of
Kubernetes (k8s) from Google[1]. In k8s you define a collection of services
via a set of labels, such as env=production,service=redis and then on
localhost your application gets a environment variable to a "service proxy"
port that load balances to these services within your k8s cluster.

This is all still controlled through etcd and right now only does round-robin
load balancing but there are plans to do other strategies like master elected,
least loaded, etc. You can read more about this concept over on the docs[2].

The nice thing about this whole model is that the application isn't aware or
involved in things about master-election and is only configured once at
startup to talk to a local port.

[1]
[https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes/](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes/)
[2]
[https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes/blob/maste...](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes/blob/master/DESIGN.md#kubernetes-
proxy)

~~~
kanzure
So is that load balancer on localhost next to etcd or is it somewhere in the
cluster?

~~~
philips
The "service proxy" load balancer is on localhost for the individual container
in k8s.

